# Target fee now at IBO



## 1ryanman (Apr 15, 2007)

I signed up at Bedford thursday eve and now they charge you a $5 target fee on top of your entry fee. Way to go IBO that was a suprise .


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

It gets better and better with the IBO!


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

is this fee from the host club or ibo?


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

So you have to shoot Rineharts and pay more? LOL. 

Seems like if they have a "special" fee you should be able to shoot what you want, not what they want.

Thought they went to Rinehart because they gave the IBO a better offer???????


----------



## 1ryanman (Apr 15, 2007)

Thats what the lady at registration told us mbo use to be $37 now its $42 i asked why she told us target fee..just sadi was out of the 10 ring a 1" on 4 targets and got 4 5s rineharts going to take time to get use to.


----------



## darton3d (Oct 16, 2009)

Well, considering all the complaints about targets at the ASA shoots this year, it might be worth it! Ain't nothing getting cheaper, especially products made from oil.


----------



## 1ryanman (Apr 15, 2007)

I agree there i seen the new mckenzies there with the plastic legs on them i sure dont like that at all


----------



## NYS REP (Dec 21, 2003)

Our local club purchased 30 targets after the West Monroe ASA event. Not a blown through one in the bunch. The plastic legs are only on a couple of the deer targets. All others are fine, wait until Sunday night and maybe the topic will be that other brand are poor as well.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

1ryanman said:


> Thats what the lady at registration told us mbo use to be $37 now its $42 i asked why she told us target fee..just sadi was out of the 10 ring a 1" on 4 targets and got 4 5s rineharts going to take time to get use to.


For ASA we pay $25 for both Qualifiers and State Championship. At the nationals it's $40.00. So $2.00 difference.


----------



## hookemaster19 (Jan 31, 2013)

Who makes the special targets for Redding nobody has ever complained about them.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

This was one reason Asa dropped them, they wanted to charge a fee for every shooter.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

SonnyThomas said:


> For ASA we pay $25 for both Qualifiers and State Championship. At the nationals it's $40.00. So $2.00 difference.


Big difference is...if you want to be in the money, it's $15 more then the payout is weak, compared to the ASA payouts


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> This was one reason Asa dropped them, they wanted to charge a fee for every shooter.


But rinehart is not charging IBO a penny - which you know would be passed on anyways if it was.

Would have been best to just raise the fees 5 bucks and nobody would have known

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Garceau said:


> But rinehart is not charging IBO a penny - which you know would be passed on anyways if it was.
> 
> Would have been best to just raise the fees 5 bucks and nobody would have known
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


Exactly.


----------



## grandd7 (Feb 25, 2010)

U guys do know the ibo didnt set fee the host clubs do that


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

We might have to wait and see if Irie will have the same $5 fee. I didn't mind the fee for a better target.


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

bunch of rubber deer babies....  The Critter Factory makes the targets at Redding and I think you don't hear people complaining about them because it is Redding and people are just happy to be there shooting, what a thought.


----------



## hdrat (Mar 7, 2009)

As per Brian Marcum. The $5.00 fee pays for the transportation of the targets from one shoot to the next shoot. I.B.O. doesn't pay for one target.! That's part of the contract.


----------



## 1ryanman (Apr 15, 2007)

So im reading this right $5 target fee transportation from one shoot to nxt i hear over 900 peolpe was at bedford if im adding right 900 people is $4500 for transporting the targets ...somebody is making a killing


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

1ryanman said:


> Thats what the lady at registration told us mbo use to be $37 now its $42 i asked why she told us target fee..just sadi was out of the 10 ring a 1" on 4 targets and got 4 5s rineharts going to take time to get use to.


I paid 57 for MBO


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

1ryanman said:


> So im reading this right $5 target fee transportation from one shoot to nxt i hear over 900 peolpe was at bedford if im adding right 900 people is $4500 for transporting the targets ...somebody is making a killing


Depends on what they hauling them with

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 1ryanman (Apr 15, 2007)

LHpuncher said:


> I paid 57 for MBO


You must have paid for the money also


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

They don't auction them anymore? New inserts at each shoot? I wouldn't be surprised if shoot price went up regardless or whose target it was, everything else in this country has!


----------



## hoytxcutter (Sep 1, 2003)

SHC was $30 last year this year it is $42. 40% increase. WOW!!! IBO should have made it known that there was going to be such an increase. Another break in communication.


----------



## Dman33 (Jun 13, 2005)

So you will travel 500 miles, pay for all the gas out and back, pay for a hotel room, pay for food at the local resturaunts, buy a souvineer t-shirt, buy a few things from the vendors (and by the way most of the cost has went up on everything over the last couple years) but when it comes time to pay to shoot and an increase comes there is a problem. It just amazing how much complaining goes on about $5 or $10 dollars when you are spending about $500 for the weekend! You really mean to tell me that extra couple of buck is gonna break the bank. I know if $10 were gonna break me after i spend a couple hundred then i really should not be attending in the first place. Just my 2 cents. :darkbeer:


----------



## wpk (Jan 31, 2009)

Dman33 said:


> So you will travel 500 miles, pay for all the gas out and back, pay for a hotel room, pay for food at the local resturaunts, buy a souvineer t-shirt, buy a few things from the vendors (and by the way most of the cost has went up on everything over the last couple years) but when it comes time to pay to shoot and an increase comes there is a problem. It just amazing how much complaining goes on about $5 or $10 dollars when you are spending about $500 for the weekend! You really mean to tell me that extra couple of buck is gonna break the bank. I know if $10 were gonna break me after i spend a couple hundred then i really should not be attending in the first place. Just my 2 cents. :darkbeer:


Lol this


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

Dman33 said:


> So you will travel 500 miles, pay for all the gas out and back, pay for a hotel room, pay for food at the local resturaunts, buy a souvineer t-shirt, buy a few things from the vendors (and by the way most of the cost has went up on everything over the last couple years) but when it comes time to pay to shoot and an increase comes there is a problem. It just amazing how much complaining goes on about $5 or $10 dollars when you are spending about $500 for the weekend! You really mean to tell me that extra couple of buck is gonna break the bank. I know if $10 were gonna break me after i spend a couple hundred then i really should not be attending in the first place. Just my 2 cents. :darkbeer:


 Exactly what I was getting at!


----------



## hdrat (Mar 7, 2009)

1ryanman said:


> So im reading this right $5 target fee transportation from one shoot to nxt i hear over 900 peolpe was at bedford if im adding right 900 people is $4500 for transporting the targets ...somebody is making a killing


$5.00 is nothing to what one spends to travel and shoot. But is does not cost $4500.00 or more to haul targets in semi trailer 500 miles. Just the fact you didn't know the extra $5.00 till you registered. What are you going to do, turn around and go home. No you are going to pay.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

with 1259 shooters the profit would be $6295.00. sweeeeettt......


----------



## hdrat (Mar 7, 2009)

So after the cost of transporting the targets, were does the rest of the money go?. Also , did the members get a say so on the contract.Just pointing out that it seems like the shooters are stuck with the bill., when they had no say so.


----------



## hoytxcutter (Sep 1, 2003)

This extra cost should have been made known before the shoot. It could have been easily posted on the IBO site.


----------



## hdrat (Mar 7, 2009)

hoytxcutter said:


> This extra cost should have been made known before the shoot. It could have been easily posted on the IBO site.


Agreed


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

Dman33 said:


> So you will travel 500 miles, pay for all the gas out and back, pay for a hotel room, pay for food at the local resturaunts, buy a souvineer t-shirt, buy a few things from the vendors (and by the way most of the cost has went up on everything over the last couple years) but when it comes time to pay to shoot and an increase comes there is a problem. It just amazing how much complaining goes on about $5 or $10 dollars when you are spending about $500 for the weekend! You really mean to tell me that extra couple of buck is gonna break the bank. I know if $10 were gonna break me after i spend a couple hundred then i really should not be attending in the first place. Just my 2 cents. :darkbeer:


Just all the IBO bashers looking for another nothing to complain about.


----------



## archery4 (Apr 3, 2010)

HC was $30 last year also now $42. It would have been nice to know this before getting to Bedford.


----------



## stark815 (Jan 30, 2009)

It's not 6295.00 of profit. Those 160 targets don't walk to the next shoot. There is cost in transporting them and storing them for the next shoot.


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

What a joke. Pay a membership, pay entry fee, pay extra to be in a $ class, now pay an extra for a target fee? I dont understand ?


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

stark815 said:


> It's not 6295.00 of profit. Those 160 targets don't walk to the next shoot. There is cost in transporting them and storing them for the next shoot.


you're right...i should have said gross profit or total income. of course there's cost involved.


----------



## wpk (Jan 31, 2009)

Why do you people care
Either you pay or you don't play
I don't think five dollars is breaking anybody


----------



## Dan-0 (Dec 4, 2007)

Not sure what I paid to shoot, but whatever it was, I would have paid more. I had a great time.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

I dont understand the whole pay for money payout thing.

So if you pay the money add-on get 4th in MBO and nobody above you paid the add-on do you get first place money or 4th place.

I think it should be complete different classes.....

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tecshooter (Oct 29, 2003)

Garceau said:


> I dont understand the whole pay for money payout thing.
> 
> So if you pay the money add-on get 4th in MBO and nobody above you paid the add-on do you get first place money or 4th place.
> 
> ...


I agree. And giving people the option to contribute diminishes the payout for those who deserve it as well. It's my personal rule to pay the fee. Hopefully someday I'll get a payout, but if not, the shooters that beat me deserve to be rewarded. I think you're onto something with splitting the open class, but I doubt it will ever happen.


----------



## SMshootsmathews (Feb 4, 2013)

I heard it was for the transportation, but you have to think...not just hauling them in trucks, its hauling them on tractors, fourwheelers, gators, etc, to set them. And as we all know, IBO courses are not set like ASA's. you will walk. It's going to take some fuel to haul a trailer around setting them.


----------



## SMshootsmathews (Feb 4, 2013)

Supermag1 said:


> Just all the IBO bashers looking for another nothing to complain about.


Exactly. People will always find something to complain about!


----------



## Bucks (Jul 27, 2005)

oh please. $5 is worth getting upset about?? stay home and spend it on two beers


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

tecshooter said:


> I agree. And giving people the option to contribute diminishes the payout for those who deserve it as well. It's my personal rule to pay the fee. Hopefully someday I'll get a payout, but if not, the shooters that beat me deserve to be rewarded. I think you're onto something with splitting the open class, but I doubt it will ever happen.


i don't understand it either...not that i'm ever gonna win anything, but when i pay my $40 to shoot my geezer class at an ASA pro am, somebody in that class is going home with a check for something like $300 for first place and a couple other guys are gonna pick up checks. i appreciate the work the club folks do, but how about sharing the wealth a little bit?

i've shot some IBO world and triple crown events, as well as the old southern crown events, but when i have to choose, i'll choose ASA over IBO.

looking forward to what the new Regions has to offer next month.


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

Its not the issue of $5.00 ITs the way it was done and the way IBO does things. The host club is making/ clearing $29.00 per shooter. And they are not paying for targets.....now its another $ 5.00 bucks for target fee. Oh lets not forget, to participate in the money class, shooters are required to pay an extra fee for that. I bet they charge for parking too. Prices for vendor booths are outrageous..... 

Bottom line is.....IBO host clubs are making a killing.


----------



## hdrat (Mar 7, 2009)

J Whittington said:


> Its not the issue of $5.00 ITs the way it was done and the way IBO does things. The host club is making/ clearing $29.00 per shooter. And they are not paying for targets.....now its another $ 5.00 bucks for target fee. Oh lets not forget, to participate in the money class, shooters are required to pay an extra fee for that. I bet they charge for parking too. Prices for vendor booths are outrageous.....
> 
> Bottom line is.....IBO host clubs are making a killing.


Agreed


----------



## Dan-0 (Dec 4, 2007)

Good for the host clubs! I'm glad they throw up their hands and do the hard work so we have the ability to participate in national shoots! I'd rather an archery club make a killing than any other entity. What's the harm in that?


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

Some of you people on he are just plain STUPID!!!!!

let's find another .05 to complain about.....ASA has the sorriest targets ever shot on any course and you're complaining about a lousy $5.00 additional fee to shoot a fantastic target?????


please find something else to do.


Dewayne


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Dan-0 said:


> Good for the host clubs! I'm glad they throw up their hands and do the hard work so we have the ability to participate in national shoots! I'd rather an archery club make a killing than any other entity. What's the harm in that?


Your exactly right! Does the same club get the money or does the IBO let different clubs each year make $?


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

cenochs said:


> Your exactly right! Does the same club get the money or does the IBO let different clubs each year make $?


the host club gets it. i still don't understand why they don't put some of the entry fees back into paybacks to the shooters, the ones supporting the shoot.


----------



## speciii (Dec 28, 2008)

carlosii said:


> the host club gets it. i still don't understand why they don't put some of the entry fees back into paybacks to the shooters, the ones supporting the shoot.


Strange how the same clubs always seem to have the triple crown shoots, The only reason that Hocking College is no longer, is the school's new president said no more. 

Oh, why might you say? Would it be, or could it be, because they are on the board that votes on, who holds the events?


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

I came to a reality yesterday while looking at pictures from Oklahoma...........there are bigger problems in the world than some archery associations that are, in the grand scheme of things, insignificant.

Pretty simple for me, no need to complain, no need to whine, no need to argue, I just don't go to the events where things are done I don't like.

There are folks in this world today that would only wish that a major issue for them is a $5 target fee.


----------



## glennx (Oct 7, 2006)

Half the people here complaining about the $5.00 don't even shoot the IBO.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

reylamb said:


> I came to a reality yesterday while looking at pictures from Oklahoma...........there are bigger problems in the world than some archery associations that are, in the grand scheme of things, insignificant.
> 
> Pretty simple for me, no need to complain, no need to whine, no need to argue, I just don't go to the events where things are done I don't like.
> 
> There are folks in this world today that would only wish that a major issue for them is a $5 target fee.


so true and well spoken


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

glennx said:


> Half the people here complaining about the $5.00 don't even shoot the IBO.


or they are the ones that will smoke 3 packs of cigs on a course dahahah:embara:


----------



## hoytxcutter (Sep 1, 2003)

As mentioned before it is not all about the $5 it is more of it being done and no one knew about it until they went to sign up. It is great the host clubs are making money, but they should be moved every couple of years so all can benefit.


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

I wonder if the White River Bowhunters rent the 4h grounds to hold this shoot Maybe the rent went up??? 
But hey you get free camping free electric oh my bad you have to pay 2$ to park. 
I to was surprised to pay 42 to play no money but everything else has gone up in this world!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

Vabowdog- I am sorry that the targets at the ASA are the "sorriest" you have ever shot. Seems to me that the IBO shot McKenzies for a lot of years and you didn't think they were the "sorriest". Maybe it is just the ASA that is sorry. I would agree that the pinnacle targets with the plastic legs are a little funny but I didn't think the 10 ring was in the leg. BTW part of the new McKenzies is that they all have the same size 10 ring.


----------



## Hallsway (Jan 16, 2009)

I've seen some good changes coming from the IBO. The Bowhunter Defense shoot down was awesome. I got a kick out of watching that. I saw range officals, which was nice. If the IBO keeps working I see better things coming. IBO is a very challenging style of shooting. I can see why there are people who are not up to the challenge. I still enjoy the fact that the IBO is putting forth efforts to protect bowhunters and bowhunting. If everyone can remember that cause, I don't mind the extra $5. Yes it is a skill / shooting competition, but it is also a fun way to help protect what is near and dear to most of us... bowhunting.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

i've looked through the IBO yearbook, and i'v read the comments of support for what IBO does to protect and expand bowhunting opportunities. what i haven't been able to find out is just how does IBO go about protecting and expanding bowhunting opportunities.

i would like to seriously ask what IBO is doing in the area of protecting and expanding bowhunting opportunities for all bowhunters. not trying to put the knock on the IBO, but i would like to know where my money is going.


----------



## jonell (Feb 14, 2012)

I would like to point out that if you had gone to the IBO web page and gone to the link for host club at the bottom of the information page it did list all the fees. This was my second year going to Bedford - I felt that the course I shot (ABCD) was competitive - by Saturday afternoon the targets were holding up. Only the last turkey we shot had a soft spot in it (and it wasn't on the 11 ring - it was to the left in the 10). Maybe those who complain should look at the information that has been provided before starting a *****ing thread.


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

carlosii said:


> i've looked through the IBO yearbook, and i'v read the comments of support for what IBO does to protect and expand bowhunting opportunities. what i haven't been able to find out is just how does IBO go about protecting and expanding bowhunting opportunities.
> 
> i would like to seriously ask what IBO is doing in the area of protecting and expanding bowhunting opportunities for all bowhunters. not trying to put the knock on the IBO, but i would like to know where my money is going.


I have asked the same question for a long time and have never had an answer.


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

Oh how that I wish I could answer.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

bubba.....Here ya go...this will tell you everything you want to know where every dollar is spent and shown for:
http://www.guidestar.org/FinDocuments/2012/611/200/2012-611200386-0910cd4e-9.pdf


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

bhtr3d said:


> bubba.....Here ya go...this will tell you everything you want to know where every dollar is spent and shown for:
> http://www.guidestar.org/FinDocuments/2012/611/200/2012-611200386-0910cd4e-9.pdf


i read the return. all i can identify is the claim that they bring bowhunters, who are members, together once a year. still trying to determine how they are protecting and/or expanding bowhunting.


----------



## youngbuck98 (Aug 9, 2011)

come on $5.00 really lol,


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

youngbuck98 said:


> come on $5.00 really lol,


Yep this ^^^
I paid for my wife, son and mine and didn't even question the total. 

If this thread wasn't brought up I would never known, I just paid what they said and went and shot and had a blast.

Watched my wife put down her best score ever and my son shoot his first big scale shoot and couldn't be more proud of them NO MATTER THE COST.


Geese people its $5.00 





Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hoytxcutter (Sep 1, 2003)

It was not just $5. Hunter class was $30 last year this year it is $42.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

Yes it's only $5, but what if they went up $5 every year? When nobody complains about the price that's what will happen. 
The way it was just slid under the table and nothing said is what the big deal is. Hey you need more entry fee money put it up on the website, facebook page, let people know, not when you got them at the shoot and by the balls....well your here might as well pay.

Gas goes up and everybody complains....hell it's only a couple cents a gallon who cares right? Let them get away with it, it goes up in chunks until the attendance suffers.

I go to local shoots in the area and qualifiers, state shoots...I know the cost before I leave the house, why? because it's posted here or on a flyer, people know the cost before you go to the shoot period. Guess it's just a surprise at a National Shoot, lol

The IBO World's was increased last year also, but You pay in advance so you can see the price in Advance and make a decision if it's worth going or not.

I won't stop going to a National or World's for now...if the cost to shoot 40 targets climbs much more I'll find something else to do closer to home, I always pay the extra to shoot in the money also which I feel should be included in your fee as it always was. Have a trophy shoot for people that don't want to shoot in a money class at a reduced rate just like at IBO World's.

JM2cents worth or it might have gone to 5 cents by now lol


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

jonell said:


> I would like to point out that if you had gone to the IBO web page and gone to the link for host club at the bottom of the information page it did list all the fees. This was my second year going to Bedford - I felt that the course I shot (ABCD) was competitive - by Saturday afternoon the targets were holding up. Only the last turkey we shot had a soft spot in it (and it wasn't on the 11 ring - it was to the left in the 10). Maybe those who complain should look at the information that has been provided before starting a *****ing thread.


I didn't see that but will check it out ..Thanks


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

jonell said:


> I would like to point out that if you had gone to the IBO web page and gone to the link for host club at the bottom of the information page it did list all the fees. This was my second year going to Bedford - I felt that the course I shot (ABCD) was competitive - by Saturday afternoon the targets were holding up. Only the last turkey we shot had a soft spot in it (and it wasn't on the 11 ring - it was to the left in the 10). Maybe those who complain should look at the information that has been provided before starting a *****ing thread.


They don't have one for Erie, just a couple emails. It should be posted right in the schedule, shouldn't have to hunt for entry fees, imo


----------



## Lynch43 (Oct 14, 2007)

hoytxcutter said:


> It was not just $5. Hunter class was $30 last year this year it is $42.


Hunter class was $37 last year, and $35 for at least 5 years before that. The reason for the extra $2 last was because of HC and the other HC's being eligible for shooter of the year for the first time.


----------



## bopo2 (Dec 7, 2008)

They sound like the nfaa . I went to the indoor nationals and went to get a target to practice a little and the guy said that they were 5$ I laughed and said no thanks it's bad when registration is expensive as it is and then they want to charge ridiculous fees like that .what a way to encourage people to participate .


----------



## SMshootsmathews (Feb 4, 2013)

Bubba Dean said:


> Vabowdog- I am sorry that the targets at the ASA are the "sorriest" you have ever shot. Seems to me that the IBO shot McKenzies for a lot of years and you didn't think they were the "sorriest". Maybe it is just the ASA that is sorry. I would agree that the pinnacle targets with the plastic legs are a little funny but I didn't think the 10 ring was in the leg. BTW part of the new McKenzies is that they all have the same size 10 ring.


IBO did shoot mckenzies for quite some time...when they were great targets. Now every target has the same foam color...just spray painted on the outside. And plastic legs? Shouldn't that be cheaper? But yet the prices stilllll go up. 

I think the change in the targets came just in time...the new mckenzies SUCK. 

Rineharts hold up great. You've never shot one if you don't know that! 

I would like to see a change in the payout thing though.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

bhtr3d said:


> bubba.....Here ya go...this will tell you everything you want to know where every dollar is spent and shown for:
> http://www.guidestar.org/FinDocuments/2012/611/200/2012-611200386-0910cd4e-9.pdf


Why would you spend more on office expenses than Promotion? They spend 3 times as much on office supplies and travel then promoting their own product? And over 100,000 in other expenses not listed?


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

bhtr3d said:


> bubba.....Here ya go...this will tell you everything you want to know where every dollar is spent and shown for:
> http://www.guidestar.org/FinDocuments/2012/611/200/2012-611200386-0910cd4e-9.pdf





carlosii said:


> i read the return. all i can identify is the claim that they bring bowhunters, who are members, together once a year. still trying to determine how they are protecting and/or expanding bowhunting.





cenochs said:


> Why would you spend more on office expenses than Promotion? They spend 3 times as much on office supplies and travel then promoting their own product? And over 100,000 in other expenses not listed?


Took a long look at the return statement. Actually, it really isn't much different than for other corportations. And taxes and running a business is joke. Sell this and buy someone's elses so you can get a tax break. Lord! Depreciate this so much this year and fully deprectiate this item this year. Give here and get a tax break to put against this or that. Yeah, spend here and get it back on another return line. Enough to drive you nuts.


----------



## hoytxcutter (Sep 1, 2003)

No it has not been $35 for the last 5 years.


Lynch43 said:


> Hunter class was $37 last year, and $35 for at least 5 years before that. The reason for the extra $2 last was because of HC and the other HC's being eligible for shooter of the year for the first time.


----------



## glennx (Oct 7, 2006)

I'm going to ask my wife for an extra $5.00 before I go to Mckean so I should be ok.


----------



## njbowhunter72 (Oct 31, 2003)

Ok I understand a lot of peoples arguements but at the same time do you realise you are complaining over 5-15 dollars??? Most of us have several thousand dollar bow setups. A lot of my buddies play golf and spend 50-75 for a round of golf and will play several times a week. 45 dollars to shoot a top notch national event seems cheap to me


----------



## hoytxcutter (Sep 1, 2003)

As said before it is not about the $5 the point is that this could have been posted on the IBO site.


----------



## Dan-0 (Dec 4, 2007)

hoytxcutter said:


> No it has not been $35 for the last 5 years.


So what was it? Have facts?


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

glennx said:


> I'm going to ask my wife for an extra $5.00 before I go to Mckean so I should be ok.


your a lucky man to have a wife with that kind of money. I'm gonna skip the triple crowns this year due to the 5$ fee but I'm putting 30 cents a week in my savings for the target fee in hope of doing all 3 next year.:darkbeer:


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

All this over $5.00. Heck, if I go shoot a State NFAA/IAA Championship event and get lucky I'll get a $2.85 medal "Made in China" for my $25.00 entry fee.


----------

